# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa impulsa uso de control biológico para mejorar precios de productos agrícolas en mercado internacional

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, jun. 04 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) informó hoy que está impulsando el uso del control biológico en los productos agrícolas de exportación con el objetivo de mejorar sus precios en el mercado internacional.  
El control biológico es una técnica que forma parte del Control Integrado de Plagas y consiste en el empleo de otros insectos depredadores para combatir a las plagas, lo cual es muy utilizado en la propuesta agroecológica.  
De esta manera, se evita o reduce el empleo de plaguicidas que dejan residuos tóxicos en los frutos y plantas, los que son considerados como venenos para la salud humana, impidiendo su comercialización en los mercados interno y externo. 
Dijo que tiene entre sus metas de corto plazo crear la Red Nacional de Laboratorios que produzcan diversos agentes de Control Biológico a nivel nacional, destinados a intensificar su uso en los principales cultivos y valles agrícolas del país. 
Esto ayudaría a reducir el uso de agroquímicos para disminuir los residuos tóxicos en los alimentos, proteger la salud del agricultor y la contaminación del medio ambiente, manifestó. 
Asimismo, otorgaría garantía a los agricultores para localizar de manera rápida y oportuna a empresas productoras de controladores biológicos, quienes brindarán un servicio de calidad con agentes controladores debidamente certificados que ayudarán a lograr cultivos y cosechas con mejores márgenes de rentabilidad.  
Actualmente existen 300 mil hectáreas en Perú dedicadas a cultivos de exportación que se encuentran manejadas con controladores biológicos. Entre los productos con esta técnica se encuentran el café, cacao, banano, caña de azúcar y diversos frutales.  
En la víspera (miércoles) el Senasa inauguró el I Seminario Nacional de Control Biológico, el cual se desarrollará hasta mañana (viernes), con la asistencia de 72 empresas productoras de controladores biológicos a nivel nacional.Temas similares: Control Biológico con Aves Rapaces en Uva y Pimiento Piquillo Artículo: A finales de mayo Senasa pondrá a consulta pública reglamento de inocuidad para productos agrícolas Seminario internacional de control biológico en cítricos Ministerio de Agricultura busca mejorar calidad de productos agrarios e información de precios ¿Cómo la Ves?: Precios de productos agrícolas a la baja

----------

